# Dinosaurs - All of them...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My Brabanters run like velociraptors in Jurassic Park - head down, running parallel to the earth, always looking like they're about to grab something with their wings (hiding hands perhaps?)

But the rest of the birds are looking increasingly dinosaur-esque. Maybe it's the background, maybe it's me...










Rawr!










A baby dinosaur... intrigued by the camera.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

They sure are cute!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well it kind of makes you wonder what their direct ancestors looked like. Why do you have Brabanters? Is this in your breeding program?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The one in the picture is in my little cull laying flock. I sell their eggs for eating and their chicks are really weird barnyard mixes which people really seem to love. Maybe because they come out looking really weird. No one in their right mind is like "Let's throw Brabanters, cream legbars, white laced red Cornish, and some other odd balls together ad see what happens!" 

But yes, I bought 100 chicks off Ideal and whittled it down to 12 hens and 5 roosters (only two currently being used, they'll be switched out soon.) I have plans of buying another lot early next year to grow out and add so I don't get a genetic bottleneck going on. It's a labor of love though - no one here has any idea what they are so the only time I sell them is when someone drives up to buy something else, sees the adults, and walks off with a mixed bag of chicks. Getting NPIP inspected soon and hoping to turn that around a bit by selling hatching eggs online but we'll see!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You know they say the chicken is the closest living relative of the dinosaurs...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They do but that's a bit of a joke. Birds in general are the closest living thing to dinosaurs.


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Aww so cute. I've.always called my birds baby dinosaurs lol


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

...here are a couple more of your Brabanter Velociraptors


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Check out THOSE beards and crests!!!


----------



## ThaneofInsane (May 16, 2016)

Aww beards!! So fluffy


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Holy beards! You got the Rasputin chicks. haha. Already out in the grass... spoiled!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------

